
Ask HN: What sites do you use to find Tech Jobs? - hues
	What types of websites have been the most effective at getting software development jobs or related tech roles?<p>What job searching techniques have been most effective for you?
======
askafriend
This is roughly how a job search for me would go if I were to do it right now:

I would probably go directly to the companies I'm interested in once I've done
a ton of research into the companies and their trajectories/teams. There'd
probably only be a handful of companies that I'd be interested in joining.
Luckily I'm in the Bay Area so there's a lot of great ones that wouldn't
require me to move.

I could get my foot in the door at most companies just based on my resume
(nothing insane - a consistent trajectory with good performance at a string of
top companies/startups helps). But after that, I'd be royally screwed by the
interview process if I didn't prepare thoroughly for the algorithms puzzles
for a solid month or two. LeetCode (online coding practice) and Cracking The
Code Interview (book) are popular review material for exactly this so I'd
review those after work and on the weekends. Even after preparation there's
still an unnecessarily big element of luck built into the standard tech
interview process. With luck and preparation hopefully a couple of the
companies from my shortlist work out and that would be that.

------
probinso
YouTube. Watch conference talks. Apply to represented companies.

Meetups for same reason as above.

Also Craigslist has surprising yield, despite lack in diversity.

------
davewasthere
In Australia, I think there's probably just the one main website (seek).
Although Indeed look like a close-ish second.

I can't say I'm experienced at job searching techniques. I get most of my work
through personal referrals. But I'm pretty free with advice and like helping
small businesses get their basic IT stuff sorted. It's not really my day-to-
day Software Dev role, but I enjoy it. And it's surprising how often it
results in decent projects down the line. (although that's never the intent)

------
itburnslikeice
LinkedIn is probably the most direct. I don't like stack overflow although you
get contacted for available jobs, no recruiter spends more than 10secs to
watch you profile and see if you remotely match the position. 8 out of 10 that
contacted me were about positions that were simply bad the requirements were
an total mess ( like that doesn't happen everywhere, but whatever ) and lets
just don't get started on the startup culture of every company with an profile
on that site.

------
chad_strategic
dice.com

I'm not saying the jobs will be good. But you will get recruiters calling.

I like to play a game with dice.com. I will leave my profile stagnant for a
few months. Then I will log on and then add an extra period some one in the
resume. Then the next day, the phone will start ringing with recruiters
thinking I'm looking for a new job.

~~~
dogstraightup
Are you serious? What are you 12 years old? Not cool to just mess with
recruiters and waste people's time.

------
haskellandchill
I mostly don't find tech jobs. I'm quite lucky to have one otherwise I'd be
screwed. Sites I've tried that have most return are hired.com and underdog.io
but you need more than 3 years experience to be accepted to a round most
likely.

------
rammy1234
websites are door which is wide open for many and you get lost in the pile of
resumes if you apply through them. You need to standout somehow. show your
work in some blog and add it to linkedIn profile and connect with people for
reference and still you need to prove your worth.

------
richardknop
StackOverflow, LinkedIn, HN, Google.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Seconded. Found my last job on HN. Found my current job on LinkedIn via
recruiter.

------
navyad
angelList.

